# 1s charging



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm new to the lipos, I have an older lipo charger but with all the horror stories I have to ask what charge rate do I need to use? I'm charging the 3.7v 4000mah 25c smc spec batteries. what voltage do I need to look for?

thanks in advance


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I wouldn't charge any 3.7v LiPo to more than 4.2volts, most chargers won't charge higher than that.
How many amps are you charging at??
What brand of charger are you using??


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

hitec x4 charger and I've never charged a lipo, I don't know how many amps to charge at


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

How many amps will it go? Most everyday racers will charge those at 8 to 10 amps. Hardcore racers will charge higher. For the oval classes 4.22 is the typical rule limit on voltage. I charge my SMC 25c/4000mah at 20A. By ROAR rules it is 1x the ah rating or 4A for that pack.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

It looks like the max amp charge rate is 5.0 amps so set it to that.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

rcgen said:


> It looks like the max amp charge rate is 5.0 amps so set it to that.


Perfect. You will get the most out of your pack charging at 5 amps


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

bojo said:


> Perfect. You will get the most out of your pack charging at 5 amps


:thumbsup:


----------

